# Has Anyone Come From An M4 CP Into A New TT RS



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi All,

I've been on here for a few years and used to own a Mk3 TT RS which is still up there with my favorite cars.

Since moving on from my TT RS I've had a normal M4 and and an M4 Competition Pack (which is probably my fav car of all time)

I've now been offered a great deal on MK3 TT RS and just wanted to get peoples insights into them.

My main issue with the last TT RS was the front felt numb, switching to thicker ARBs and the problem was solved to a point but the front end bite and feel on the M4 is stellar.

I would love to know what the drivers who like to get their foot down really think of the handling, I know they grip well but are they rewarding to drive?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Not quite the cars your listing but I went from an M135 to an M235 and then into the TTS. 8 months later I've just picked up the M2. The drive for me in the TT was pretty numb and I went back to rwd as a result.

The RS will have a great soundtrack but it's not going to be anywhere near as involving to drive as the M4 CP.

All depends on your needs


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

You mean you had a mk2 TT RS? Handling of the MK3 is marketly improved, but won't be as involved as the bmw


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Straight line performance the TTRS would destroy the M4 CP.
I had a long weekend test drive with one as I was contemplating buying one.
So glad I stayed with the Audi as my daily, four wheel drive is a must with the British weather.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head straight line performance is hard to touch, once rolling I'd like to see it destroy an M4 CP mind you


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

TerryCTR said:


> You hit the nail on the head straight line performance is hard to touch, once rolling I'd like to see it destroy an M4 CP mind you


I think you might be quite surprised considering the weight difference and only around 50hp more on the M4 CP side.
Did you see the drag race between the Nissan GTR and the TTRS on top gear there wasn`t that much in it.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I bought the TT RS, pick it up on Thursday so we'll soon find out.

Loved my old one, so looking forward to the new one.

As for TT RS VS M4 they are level on nearly every performance metric other than qtr mile where the TT RS just wins.

More interested in driving it than pointing it in a straight line, so we'll soon see which ones best.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

I'd have thought the Bmw would be quicker once on the move.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I take it the M4 is now gone. Oh well if it doesn't work out there is always the M4 GTS for £122k :lol:


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

The M4 will go when the TT RS is collected - looking forward to getting the new one as I loved my old one, the M4 Comp Pack is the best car sub £100K but I get bored too easily.

If you drank champagne everyday, you'd get board of that and fancy a glass of something else.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

TerryCTR said:


> Not quite the cars your listing but I went from an M135 to an M235 and then into the TTS. 8 months later I've just picked up the M2. The drive for me in the TT was pretty numb and I went back to rwd as a result.


Wow. How is the M2?

I did something similar, going from an M235i to a TTS. I miss the grunt of the BMW's engine, and I miss the ZF8 gearbox to be honest. I don't miss the interior of the BMW, nor the aesthetic.

I think that my next car will have a Porsche badge on it.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

It's early days I only collected last Saturday and am still on the run in period with the RIS to come at 1200 miles but for me the drive is night and day better. Loads more weight and feedback through the steering wheel and it makes some noise :twisted:

Audi always win on interior, especially the TT which was a nice place to sit but I'll be honest I'm completely happy back in the bmw, better adjustability on the seats and the Lci dials work well. I don't like messing with the settings so although HK is nice and loud I think the B&O system was better out of the box on the TT.

Surprisingly it has huge mechanical grip even on the MPSS in the recent weather but I'm sure I'll be caught short without Quattro at some point!


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> It's early days I only collected last Saturday and am still on the run in period with the RIS to come at 1200 miles but for me the drive is night and day better. Loads more weight and feedback through the steering wheel and it makes some noise :twisted:
> 
> Audi always win on interior, especially the TT which was a nice place to sit but I'll be honest I'm completely happy back in the bmw, better adjustability on the seats and the Lci dials work well. I don't like messing with the settings so although HK is nice and loud I think the B&O system was better out of the box on the TT.
> 
> Surprisingly it has huge mechanical grip even on the MPSS in the recent weather but I'm sure I'll be caught short without Quattro at some point!


I love the M2 but it feels under-powered at times and the interior is just not up to the quality of the rest of the car.

They need an M Performance exhaust as well otherwise they sound flat - the M4 is exactly the same on that front, without the MPE or the Akara the noise is not exciting.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah I agree much better interior in the M4 but I guess that's how they justify the extra cash on the M4 and the forthcoming CS.

I don't agree with the power or noise statement as it's certainly got some grunt over the TTS I came from and as you will know the M4 struggles to get the additional power down. The N55 is a much better sounding engine that's why I didnt go for the M4 as it's not the greatest without the likes of the akra being added.

I'm considering the MPE but and coilovers but I want to own the car for a while before I go about changing things.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> Yeah I agree much better interior in the M4 but I guess that's how they justify the extra cash on the M4 and the forthcoming CS.
> 
> I don't agree with the power or noise statement as it's certainly got some grunt over the TTS I came from and as you will know the M4 struggles to get the additional power down. The N55 is a much better sounding engine that's why I didnt go for the M4 as it's not the greatest without the likes of the akra being added.
> 
> I'm considering the MPE but and coilovers but I want to own the car for a while before I go about changing things.


Interesting, I read so much about the M4 not being able to put the power down. I had a regular M4 which needed a degree of throttle modulation but so does everything with 400BHP going through the back wheels - I then traded up to the M4 Comp Pack, that gets the power down with ease and in anything other than the wet with TC off is more than manageable.

Maybe it's because all my previous cars have been high-powered and I'm just used to it but the M4 is the best M car in years, not everyone likes the punch of the turbo'd engine or the sound (which is pretty poor) but the rush you get is amazing and the front end is the best of any car I've owned outside of my M3 CSL.


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

handyman said:


> Wow. How is the M2?


Don't buy a M2 and wait for M2 CS with 405 hp detuned M4 engine. :mrgreen:


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ or maybe not

http://f87.bimmerpost.com/forums/showth ... ?t=1447012

S engine sounds a bit gash anyway


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

The Pretender said:


> handyman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. How is the M2?
> ...


I love the M2 and it'll probably be my next car.

Not sure if a 405bhp model would work, there must be a limit of traction surely?

I notice the M5 has now gone 4wd.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The CP on the M4 handles putting the power down better but 400 is probably the sweet spot for the M2.

There are talks of the the next gen G80 M3/4 getting 500bhp and 4wd with the ability to switch to rwd like the current M5


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

I had a deposit on th M2 CSL or whatever it was going to be called.

I don't think its coming, if they do a comp pack or a CS I'd have a look but only if they put a proper interior in it.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

If you read that link it suggests the csl has been stopped but the cs (more likely cp) will still arrive.

Who knows, I decided it wasn't worth waiting about for and that's why I jumped on an Lci


----------

